# Buying From Yahoo Auctions



## gudenau (Apr 19, 2022)

I have found a video game related item that I would like to purchase from a seller on Yahoo Auctions Japan and would like to know the best way to do so.

I live in the US and I would like to know what services I should use and what sorts of buyer protection they have. Like if the item comes destroyed or otherwise non-functional could I file a complaint, or would I need to issue a chargeback with PayPal or whoever I use to pay?


----------



## StringIsNullOrEmpty (Apr 19, 2022)

Use a "Japanese forwarding company", there are several in the business to choose from.
You would want to insure your package to whatever value it is so you get something back if it gets destroyed in transit.
But, if it was broken before the forwarding company got their hands on it then things can get complicated. I've never had to do this so I can't give you advice on that.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 19, 2022)

StringIsNullOrEmpty said:


> Use a "Japanese forwarding company", there are several in the business to choose from.
> You would want to insure your package to whatever value it is so you get something back if it gets destroyed in transit.
> But, if it was broken before the forwarding company got their hands on it then things can get complicated. I've never had to do this so I can't give you advice on that.


I have no idea what trustworthy companies exist for this, I looked a couple up and they seemed to have issues. Hence the topic.


----------



## StringIsNullOrEmpty (Apr 19, 2022)

Both tenso and tensojapan have been in business for a long time. Both I have used in the past without issues.
YMMV


----------



## gudenau (Apr 19, 2022)

StringIsNullOrEmpty said:


> Both tenso and tensojapan have been in business for a long time. Both I have used in the past without issues.
> YMMV


What's up with this?


----------



## StringIsNullOrEmpty (Apr 20, 2022)

Probably import tax related. Not sure TBH.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Apr 20, 2022)

I have personally used Jauce. For small packages, they're fast. I'm waiting quite a while for one of my bigger ones though. 90 days and counting.


----------



## Chary (Apr 20, 2022)

I think Tenso is supposed to be the best one afaik


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 22, 2022)

Parashistik said:


> I always buy retro video games from Japanese Yahoo auctions. Japanese people are true colectioners of retro games


They really do keep them in immaculate condition for the most part. I consider myself to have a delicate touch, but always slip up in some way to ruin a bunch of expensive stuff... like when I smoked indoors for almost 15 years. Poor CIB Earthbound and Panzer Dragoon Saga.


----------



## wiiAdventurer (Apr 24, 2022)

I've looked at Yahoo Auctions multiple times.  Often, the price of the games themselves is very good.

However, by the time the forwarding company adds on shipping + other fees, the game ends up being $10 -$30 more than what I can find on Amazon, Ebay, etc.

Do people just buy in bulk?  I see it recommended so many times but don't really understand why given the cost.  To be fair, when I have looked, it is often for a single purchase.


----------



## StringIsNullOrEmpty (Apr 24, 2022)

wiiAdventurer said:


> I've looked at Yahoo Auctions multiple times.  Often, the price of the games themselves is very good.
> 
> However, by the time the forwarding company adds on shipping + other fees, the game ends up being $10 -$30 more than what I can find on Amazon, Ebay, etc.
> 
> Do people just buy in bulk?  I see it recommended so many times but don't really understand why given the cost.  To be fair, when I have looked, it is often for a single purchase.


Well in general you don't do it for the savings. You do it because it can't be found elsewhere (domestic-only goods) or the price is insane.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2022)

wiiAdventurer said:


> I've looked at Yahoo Auctions multiple times.  Often, the price of the games themselves is very good.
> 
> However, by the time the forwarding company adds on shipping + other fees, the game ends up being $10 -$30 more than what I can find on Amazon, Ebay, etc.
> 
> Do people just buy in bulk?  I see it recommended so many times but don't really understand why given the cost.  To be fair, when I have looked, it is often for a single purchase.


Varies. Some of those places will offer discounts for bulk but it ultimately tends to end up proportional to amount of work necessary -- one trip to the game shop to buy 5 games being different to multiple things over multiple weeks.

A lot of what you will see on ebay and amazon from Japan is third rate Japanese, which might well wander into mint territory elsewhere (I know it is a bit of a meme but it really is true). Not so many Japanese types care to deal with Amazon and Ebay either (Japan kind of doing its own thing internet wise, indeed us talking about yahoo auctions being a demonstration of that) but I can't fault them for that one as there is a reason I don't deal with them either as a seller (or indeed buyer these days either really). That or relative/friend is there and can send things over -- hard to bargain over 1 game, easy to bargain over 5 and if 4 are going out the door then possibly even free game to me.

Some importers will be those that visit for whatever and take a trip to... would once have been Akihabara but today is probably somewhere else to liberate a few choice titles like you or I might cruise a bunch of game shops, charity shops, pawn shops and the like to get something interesting, at which point problem dodged as I don't think I have every heard of any such people being stopped by customs compared to booze and jewellery.

You also have play-asia, genki, yes asia and similar. These vary dramatically and do venture into older games as well - shmups, puzzle games non Japanese can read, speedrun fodder, decorative/coloured shells and region exclusives worth noting in this is not a hard list to stock up on, and indeed is the Akihabara run list of possibilities as well.

As above though some people do it for things they are not going to find otherwise, and damn the expense -- compared to most hobbies $10-30 is whether you have a burger or a better meal and buy a tshirt when you go to the event. There are also still some occasions where Japanese version is cheaper than some mega pumped thing in PAL and America (either because it is not big in Japan or sold well enough in Japan, see all those mega popular in Japan but unknown/comparatively niche outside it lists that usually start with dragon quest, for supply to be higher than outside it where it might have trickled out the back door with no marketing) and the western gaming press being all "I like the popular thing"*.

*this recent lark with Elden Ring seemingly catching them all off guard is far from new, for a slight twist to take us to older times I do recommend the alpha protocol comparisons between US and European reviewers.


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 2, 2022)

Buyee.jp is an option.

I wanted to buy a DVD and I did, but it turned out kind of expensive. I paid the item + shipping to the warehouse or whatever, and then had to pay shipping again for my address (this I did not know).

Still, it's an easy (yet pricey) option.


----------



## Segger (May 5, 2022)

I've had sendico.com bookmarked for a while but never used it, apparently it's a reliable source but I've always assumed that the fees would really add up to the point where you're not getting a deal anymore. I'll guess I'll bookmark buyee too.


----------



## zellko (May 6, 2022)

Thanks for recommendations!


----------



## chrisrlink (May 8, 2022)

use ebay and cut out the mitm i got my vita 2k (japanese) for 60 no hastle with companies like Tenso just make sure you have enough for import tax (which can be steep)


----------

